# 2015/2016 Union Contact



## mpaquette70 (Feb 9, 2016)

Tried out a new pair of Union Contact bindings on a Burton channel board over the weekend and although I liked them, I doubt they will hold up long-term. On the very first day the foot bed started to peel up on the back binding near the toe. I assume this is from all the boot-in and boot-out action over the course of the day. It got worse the second and third days. I filled out the warranty request form at https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/warranty so I'll see what they say.

Overall I am happy with how the bindings feel versus the Burton Custom and Mission bindings I have been riding in the last 3 years. I just never felt right in the Burton bindings and had to make a change.


----------



## mpaquette70 (Feb 9, 2016)

It took a few days but I did receive an email from a Union warranty account rep. They are sending me a replacement footbed. In the meantime they suggest I Gorilla glue the one coming off.


----------

